# Upgrade from a 11.0-CURRENT snapshot



## Martin Angers (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new to FreeBSD and recently installed a 11.0-CURRENT snapshot on my laptop. It works absolutely great, but I saw the notice about the RND issue that made the keys unsafe/predictable, and I'd like to upgrade to the latest snapshot (I noticed a new, presumably correct snapshot was published on ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/11.0, and all previous ones are gone).

From my googling and readings (and actually trying the command anyway), I think that freebsd-update() does not work for snapshots. Is there some easy way to upgrade for snapshots, or should I just build world from sources, as described here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html ?

And yes, I'm aware of all the warnings about running -CURRENT, not complaining at all, just interested to see if I missed some easier upgrade path.

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## Juanitou (Feb 20, 2015)

freebsd-update(8) only works with binaries built against RELENG branches, rebuilding as indicated by the link you provide is the way to go. You could also reinstall the whole system from the snapshot, though.


----------



## dch (May 14, 2015)

FWIW I do the following on a regular basis on a test system:

- boot directly to zfs
- all user data is in zroot/store/home (mounted at zroot/usr/home) and zroot/store/local (mounted at /usr/local) which I treat as "persistent"
- I boot off mfsbsd
- zfs unmount zroot/store & descendants
- zfs rename zroot/usr zroot/var & zroot/ROOT/default
- re-create the missing zfs datasets
- "re-install" the newest -CURRENT snapshot
- transfer back in any missing config files, mainly /etc/* bits
- reboot into happiness
- poudriere rebuild packages

Your workflow might be different but the general idea should be the same.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2015)

Martin Angers said:


> I'm new to FreeBSD and recently installed a 11.0-CURRENT snapshot on my laptop.


Obligatory warning:
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions



> Is there some easy way to upgrade for snapshots, or should I just build world from sources, as described here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html ?


The only way to update a -STABLE or -CURRENT is by building world.


----------

